# Feedback needed on my website and blog!!!



## tager01 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi, I am almost ready to launch my website officially. I have also integrated a blog on it. I would really appreciate some feedback on my website and blog.
Yakitoko
yakitoko blog

Thank you!


----------



## sanchez324 (Apr 6, 2011)

Great website!


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

good job on both. some interesting design too


----------



## tager01 (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## isded12floz (Mar 22, 2009)

Very impressed with the site; nothing over the top and easy to navigate. Simple and functional. You don't need more than that.

Like the designs as well, especially "tool of death". Very well played.


----------



## Fresh_Society (Apr 18, 2009)

Cool shirts how did you take pics like that ive wanted to do that with my shirts but don't know how?


----------



## tager01 (Jun 1, 2010)

Fresh_Society said:


> Cool shirts how did you take pics like that ive wanted to do that with my shirts but don't know how?


I am using mock up templates that I made in Photoshop.You take the picture of the shirt, and you crop it with Photoshop. For the rest there is a tutorial here in how to do it.


----------



## AggressiveGuy (Feb 23, 2010)

Impressive, very impressive!


----------



## reftshirts (Mar 24, 2011)

Ok i got to see the website ... I have to say I liked it a lot i only had some issues with it but I wont bad mouth it here if you really want to know what I think just PM me anytime..

I like how you really kept it simple with only a few designs to show case and the graphics were simple. I really liked how you answered a lot of important questions on your FAQs page... 

could I ask how you made the site what software did you use? or did you purchase a hosting site and how much do you monthly? I tried getting a designer to make me one but there too expensive. 

I'm sure everybody will ask but how did you plug the facebook button so they can link to you there as well?


----------



## tager01 (Jun 1, 2010)

reftshirts said:


> Ok i got to see the website ... I have to say I liked it a lot i only had some issues with it but I wont bad mouth it here if you really want to know what I think just PM me anytime..
> 
> I like how you really kept it simple with only a few designs to show case and the graphics were simple. I really liked how you answered a lot of important questions on your FAQs page...
> 
> ...


Ok first, I am using Big Cartel as my host, and I am paying $9.99 a month. second, I bought a theme from  Themefiend but I didn`t like it the way it was so I started learning HTML, javascript and CSS to customize it to my liking. Finally, not the least for the Facebook link I got the badge code from Facebook and inserted that inside my website code. i think you must have a fanpage to be able to do it.

I hope that I have answered all your questions.


----------



## garmentinkguy (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm jealous, I like how clean it is. I looked at Big Cartel and some of the other site examples. It's a Very nice solution. How's the functionality in the back end, with CC payments, shipping, inventory tracking?


----------



## ccolors1 (Jan 16, 2011)

tager01 said:


> Hi, I am almost ready to launch my website officially. I have also integrated a blog on it. I would really appreciate some feedback on my website and blog.
> Yakitoko
> yakitoko blog
> 
> Thank you!


 Absolutely lovely website and so fresh and simple. And yes, I did think your logo was Japanese and was surprised to learn it is Central Africa.


----------



## tager01 (Jun 1, 2010)

ccolors1 said:


> Absolutely lovely website and so fresh and simple. And yes, I did think your logo was Japanese and was surprised to learn it is Central Africa.


Lool, thank you!!!


----------



## tager01 (Jun 1, 2010)

garmentinkguy said:


> I'm jealous, I like how clean it is. I looked at Big Cartel and some of the other site examples. It's a Very nice solution. How's the functionality in the back end, with CC payments, shipping, inventory tracking?


All the payments are handle trough Paypal even CC. They have a nice inventory tracking system that link trough your paypal or you can enter it manually. The only little difficulty is that you have to learn some Html and CSS to customize your shop the way you want or you could just buy a theme.  Tonka Park has nice themes for $25 way cheaper than  Theme Fiend.


----------



## ccolors1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Did it take you long to grasp the HTML and CSS? Did you teach yourself?


----------



## tager01 (Jun 1, 2010)

ccolors1 said:


> Did it take you long to grasp the HTML and CSS? Did you teach yourself?


I teach myself, and it took me 2 weeks to learn the basics in Html and CSS. But i did learn also to trial and error messing around with my code. Always do a back up of your code. There is a really good website to learn for free W3Schools


----------



## AshleySeger (Apr 8, 2011)

I really like your website header and your sky balloon graphic. Very clean design.

.


----------

